# GNRH Pump - has anyone used them?



## klfflo (Nov 13, 2010)

Went to the hospital to start cycle 2 of OI today by injection (first cycle abandoned due to overstimulation).

They suddenly threw on me that if cycle 2 does not work they want me to try the pump instead. I have a list of questions which I will ask the hospital at my next appointment, but wanted to ask if anyopne with firsthand experience of this method would mind sharing their experiences (better to understand from someone that has gone through than the hospital who always seem to wonder why you are asking)?

My questions are:

Has anyone experienced this? 
How do you hide it (it looked big at the hospital)? 
How do you sleep with it?
How do you shower with  it on? 
How do you change the needle?
How is is first implanted?
Does it hurt?
How do you add the medication?

How often are the scans for this compared with the daily injection route?

As you can tell I am very confused  

Thanks for your help - much appreciated


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Klfflo

Sorry you haven't had any replies - I will move your post to the OI chatter thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227478.new where someone may have had similar treatments.

Good luck with treatment, Krissi xx


----------

